

You've built your app. Here's how to market the heck out of it - SunTzu55
http://news.dice.com/2014/10/28/youve-built-app-heres-market/

======
thegenius
doesn't provide much insight. it says to build a website and submit your apps
to the blogs, which is pretty insulting actually. not surprised coming from
dice, the recruiters' den.

